# best printing/printing for large bulks



## jzcouture194 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi,

I am trying to find the best printer or printing equipment for bulk ordering. HELP!


----------



## iCreate Graphix (Mar 28, 2011)

How many pieces are we talking about?
Are you looking for a print shop to get your work printed? Or just equipment to start your own operation?
Thanks!


----------



## Celtic (Feb 19, 2008)

iCreate Graphix said:


> How many pieces are we talking about?
> Are you looking for a print shop to get your work printed? Or just equipment to start your own operation?
> Thanks!


 

You took the words right out of my mouth


----------



## jzcouture194 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi, 

I looking @ 500 pieces and this is for assisting with my current business.


----------



## BE Imprinted (May 26, 2011)

There are a list of preferred vendors to the left side of the page. There are many of them that will do a run of 500.


----------



## jzcouture194 (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank you, I will send the details, I live in the bahamas so Im concerned about freight.


----------



## jzcouture194 (Jul 26, 2011)

I live in Nassau, are there any other printing companies closer here maybe in Miami that can do a run of 500 t shirts in a week.


----------



## JamesScott (Sep 23, 2011)

I have personal experience of having online printing company which provides bulk custom printing orders on very cheap rates with free designing service with unlimited reviews and free shipping. I have a very good experience i hope you too.


----------



## StampedTees (Jun 15, 2011)

Were on the east coast If you still need help.. Will subsidize shipping if that's the problem you're facing


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​*Quick note:* hi guys, please try to take note what "section" of the forum a post is made in. If someone is looking to hire a designer or t-shirt printer outside of the Referrals and Recommendations area, please do not offer your services in the post. Instead, it's best to hit the "report bad post" button and ask for the thread to be moved to the proper section so you may respond to it without worrying about our no self promotion guidelines. Thanks


----------

